# 2011 Ford F250 4x4 w/o Limited Slip



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm adding a 2011 F250 4x4 to my fleet. The dealer has a 4x4 w/o the limited slip. Actually, 2011's are "electronic locking axle" which uses the brakes as a limited slip. The truck has all terrain tires and will have a 1.4yd snow-ex salter so plenty of weight. Any reason why I should be worried? Everything else that is local with the electronic locking axle has a bunch of other crap so its a quick jump of $2000+


----------



## Division (Dec 5, 2009)

You'll be perfectly fine with it, minus the fact its FORD! dont go any bigger then 7.5 ft w wings or a 8.5 w/o


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Division;1112530 said:


> You'll be perfectly fine with it, minus the fact its FORD! dont go any bigger then 7.5 ft w wings or a 8.5 w/o


This post is way off but like all Chevy / GMC owners, they are delusional. . 

You actually want the open dif on a plow truck. It handles much better in rain, snow and slippery conditions. When / if you get stuck, flip on the lockers and pull yourself right out. IMHO open dif + electric or air lockers is the ultimate set up for a plow truck. I have an 09 and am seriously considering installing $2000+ aftermarket E lockers.

Also i run an 8" Pro Plus with wings. The truck doesn't drop an inch with a 1000lbs plow out front.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

you will be fine and a 9' plow will work also


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok, enough of the Ford bashing. GM, Dodge, Ford, I've owned them all and they all suck. Ford is just what we use (for now).

Spoke to the dealer that has the one w/o. He said they ordered it that way because the dealer guide says the option is for off-road use only. I read up on it and it says it will disengage over 30mph or when the vehicle makes a tight turn. Sounds like to me it till be turning itself off constantly when turning to plow and when transiting in between.

I do like the concept of being able to "lock up" and this does do a 100% lock when engaged if it gets stuck. Trying to work a deal on a trade with a dealer that has one with the ELD and only a few other options.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

EdNewman;1112711 said:


> Ok, enough of the Ford bashing. GM, Dodge, Ford, I've owned them all and they all suck. Ford is just what we use (for now).
> 
> Spoke to the dealer that has the one w/o. He said they ordered it that way because the dealer guide says the option is for off-road use only. I read up on it and it says it will disengage over 30mph or when the vehicle makes a tight turn. Sounds like to me it till be turning itself off constantly when turning to plow and when transiting in between.
> 
> I do like the concept of being able to "lock up" and this does do a 100% lock when engaged if it gets stuck. Trying to work a deal on a trade with a dealer that has one with the ELD and only a few other options.


totally aggee - they all suck the same


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Division;1112530 said:


> You'll be perfectly fine with it, minus the fact its FORD! dont go any bigger then 7.5 ft w wings or a 8.5 w/o


Yeah....no.

OP, not having a LS is no big deal. I definitely prefer having my True-Trac in her ass when plowing, but you do have to know what you are doing as it can whip your rear end out under throttle.

Remember, when you have it in 4wd, you have the weight of the plow pushing down on a drive axle that is pulling you. Ass weight is important, but not if you are one of those who constantly plows in 4.

With the spreader, plus maybe a bit of ballast, you will be fine without.

EDIT: You can always add a locker or limited slip diff at a later point in time if you really want and feel you need it. What type of blade are you thinking of running?


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

if it sits to pee or its got tires , it will give you problems , but only one of them can actually be repaired


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL, thankfully all my toys have tires (except the boat).

Going to put an 8' Boss Super Duty on it.

Correction: the ELD uses electromagents to 100% lock the axle in the diff, it is not one of those crappy systems that use the brakes.


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

They all may suck ! But a Ford will always be our company truck....................... And Fords are not government owned. So when your driving your Dodge or Gm product look in you rear view mirror and check out Obama care.lol


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Mdirrigation;1112860 said:


> *if it sits to pee or its got tires* , it will give you problems , but only one of them can actually be repaired


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

QUOTE OF TEH DAY!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

EdNewman;1112887 said:


> LOL, thankfully all my toys have tires (except the boat).
> 
> Going to put an 8' Boss Super Duty on it.
> 
> Correction: the ELD uses electromagents to 100% lock the axle in the diff, it is not one of those crappy systems that use the brakes.


Ever consider an 8' 2" V?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks to Ford's solid front axle, you can put a really big plow on the front. A wideout if you'd like.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

landcare pa;1112890 said:


> They all may suck ! But a Ford will always be our company truck....................... And Fords are not government owned. So when your driving your Dodge or Gm product look in you rear view mirror and check out Obama care.lol


Gotta love the uneducated....


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm going to stick to the 8', we get a lot of wet snow around here so it can be a tough push. I have bigger ones on my bigger trucks. Not a big fan of V's, more stuff to break.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

EdNewman;1113296 said:


> I'm going to stick to the 8', we get a lot of wet snow around here so it can be a tough push. I have bigger ones on my bigger trucks. Not a big fan of V's, more stuff to break.


V's have always been great to me in heavy, wet snow!


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

EdNewman;1113296 said:


> I'm going to stick to the 8', we get a lot of wet snow around here so it can be a tough push. I have bigger ones on my bigger trucks. Not a big fan of V's, more stuff to break.


Have you ever used a V?


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Only experience is from friends whose always seemed to be breaking down.


----------



## rdbpower (Dec 7, 2008)

If it has tits or a motor its going to give you troubles.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

EdNewman;1113296 said:


> I'm going to stick to the 8', we get a lot of wet snow around here so it can be a tough push. I have bigger ones on my bigger trucks. Not a big fan of V's, more stuff to break.


I would really take a good look at a Boss V plow. They are really not that complicated at all, in fact, probably the simplest out there.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Not too sure about this thread.................. you really dont need a locker to plow??? I guess you could say that about racing as well??? Lets see you dont need a locking rear diff............ you dont need snow treads tires........... you dont need studs............. you dont need chains ................ you dont need ballast in the body.............. ok now I got it we are going to plow 2-3" of light fluff in a Walmart parking lot............ [probably wont need lights either] Love to watch them try and plow 2ft of wet stuff uphill in a drifted driveway that was all ice underneath it before the storm with a truck rigged up with all the "you dont needs' on it .


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

FisherVMan;1117755 said:


> Not too sure about this thread.................. you really dont need a locker to plow??? I guess you could say that about racing as well??? Lets see you dont need a locking rear diff............ you dont need snow treads tires........... you dont need studs............. you dont need chains ................ you dont need ballast in the body.............. ok now I got it we are going to plow 2-3" of light fluff in a Walmart parking lot............ [probably wont need lights either] Love to watch them try and plow 2ft of wet stuff uphill in a drifted driveway that was all ice underneath it before the storm with a truck rigged up with all the "you dont needs' on it .


I hear ya on that. And the guys that never use 4low and seldom use 4wd, what are you plowing? A 50' run downhill? Love to see them on some of the "hill" terrain around here.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

T.O.T. = Tits Or Tires, it will give you problems. Thats the quote the way I've always heard it!

And can we please cut it out with the Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge argument, I mean come on...


----------

